# Mechanical Keyboard Suggestion



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hey guys,

I spilled liquid on my tvs keyboard and it went kaput. I have sent the keyboard for RMA but I felt that I missed to upgrade my keyboard during my rig upgrade. I'm now looking for a premium mechanical keyboard with MX Cherry Brown keys. I'm leaning towards Corsair K70 LUX RGB. Does anybody here have it? Please also let me know if any other recommendation. My maximum budget for the keyboard is 14K. Issue with K70 is that it is unavailable in Lamington road and no one is going to restock it before the end of the next month. I'm getting that keyboard for 14K using Amazon global. Only problem with that way is that I'll need to claim warranty by sending the product to Taiwan in case of any issues. I won't be served locally here due to the distinction given to India. Let me know. Thanks!


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 27, 2016)

Sorry for coming to this topic but I am in the same situation. The problem is where are the mechanical keyboards in them e-commerce websites? Just last year almost all the CM QuickFire keyboards were available, Ultimate being my favourite, then there were all the Corsair ones available too, I mean in Flipkart at least all of those were in stock, but now NONE! Nor Amazon, ITDepot, Itwares, Prime, basically I am out of sites now! Only local MD Computer's site has a bunch, like OP mentioned, the K70 LUX, with Cherry Red though, not Brown, and price is within 9k too. I guess that's the only option to go for. And forget about Logitech, none of them are available anywhere! Jeez!

If anyone knows a place ONLINE, then kindly inform.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2016)

Azio MGK1 RGB LED Mechanical Gaming Keyboard -11k

From amazon.in

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 27, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Sorry for coming to this topic but I am in the same situation. The problem is where are the mechanical keyboards in them e-commerce websites? Just last year almost all the CM QuickFire keyboards were available, Ultimate being my favourite, then there were all the Corsair ones available too, I mean in Flipkart at least all of those were in stock, but now NONE! Nor Amazon, ITDepot, Itwares, Prime, basically I am out of sites now! Only local MD Computer's site has a bunch, like OP mentioned, the K70 LUX, with Cherry Red though, not Brown, and price is within 9k too. I guess that's the only option to go for. And forget about Logitech, none of them are available anywhere! Jeez!
> 
> If anyone knows a place ONLINE, then kindly inform.



No problem. Also, no one is interested to restock any keyboard in Lamington Road due to Diwali. MD computers have the non-RGB model of K70 Lux in stock. I'm looking for the RGB model.  



bssunilreddy said:


> Azio MGK1 RGB LED Mechanical Gaming Keyboard -11k
> 
> From amazon.in
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk



Sunil, I did not expect such a suggestion from you considering you are a senior member of our forum. Do you want me to spend 10k on a clone of the corsair keyboard? Btw, Amazon USA is selling that keyboard only for $66.43 and import duty+shipping will take it to around 92 USD. Still nearly twice as cheaper than the Cloudtail listing. I will skip this keyboard, sorry.

Edit: The price was for Non-RGB model. RGB model from Amazon USA still costs 2K cheaper than the cloudtail listing.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 27, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> No problem. Also, no one is interested to restock any keyboard in Lamington Road due to Diwali. MD computers have the non-RGB model of K70 Lux in stock. I'm looking for the RGB model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy.
You wanted RGB version right.
I think nobody is selling RGB mech keyboards.
Logitech G410 Atlas Spectrum RGB -13110.
Link: Logitech G410 Atlas Spectrum RGB Tenkeyless Mechanical Gaming Keyboard (9... | eBay Mobil
Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 27, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> Sorry buddy.
> You wanted RGB version right.
> I think nobody is selling RGB mech keyboards.
> Logitech G410 Atlas Spectrum RGB -13110.
> ...



Thanks for this suggestion.  Newer logitech keyboards uses Romer-G keys which I'm not fond of. I'm only looking for Cherry MX Brown keys for the new keyboard. I think my best option is to wait till Black friday and get it from USA. I feel the sales of these expensive keyboards aren't very great here. So, no one is much interested to stock different keyboards with different types of keys. Mostly, I'm seeing Cherry Red and blue keys everywhere. Browns are difficult to get here.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 27, 2016)

Sent email yesterday to indiaservice at corsair, and they clearly mentioned there are no Cherry Brown available with them, only Cheery Speed. Called MD then, they confirmed both K70 and K95 come with Cherry Red, no Brown there either.

Don't know which to choose now, either Blue or Red. I tried a friend's K60 Reds today, and I didn't dislike it much, there is no tactile feedback at all, but it didn't feel mushy by any means. But maybe I could like the Blues with its solid feedback, who knows, its sound is the most annoying thing I think. If I don't need to bottom out the Blues, if its possible, then I think I can manage. If anyone uses the Blue for gaming please mention here your experience.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 28, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Sent email yesterday to indiaservice at corsair, and they clearly mentioned there are no Cherry Brown available with them, only Cheery Speed. Called MD then, they confirmed both K70 and K95 come with Cherry Red, no Brown there either.
> 
> Don't know which to choose now, either Blue or Red. I tried a friend's K60 Reds today, and I didn't dislike it much, there is no tactile feedback at all, but it didn't feel mushy by any means. But maybe I could like the Blues with its solid feedback, who knows, its sound is the most annoying thing I think. If I don't need to bottom out the Blues, if its possible, then I think I can manage. If anyone uses the Blue for gaming please mention here your experience.



I had talked to MD yesterday as well as and they said they won't be importing any keyboards based on MX Cherry Brown keys at all. From your messages on the forum, it feels you love typing a lot. You can't go wrong with Cherry Blue as they are typer's paradise. Only thing you have to worry is about the sound and if you are in home environment then rest assured that people in the same room won't be able to sleep at night.  I have not tried the red keys but no tactile feedback is no fun for me. You can refer to this video comparison as it highlights everything well. Mechanical Keyboard Buyers Guide: Cherry MX Red, Brown, Blue, Green &amp; Buckling Springs - YouTub


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 29, 2016)

Yeah, finally I had the luck to try out both Reds and Blues, from two of my different friends' keyboards, K70 Red and CM QuickFire Blue (this guy bought it when I suggested the same couple of years ago and that time all the mechanical were available on FK), and I am going with the Reds. Jeez, the Blue sounds really loud when type in full flow, really really loud. As much as I like the tactile and clickity-clack or whatever its called I can't bear that sound. So Red it is for me, too soft, but whatever. Will get the K70 LUX Red, simple one, no RGB.

I hope you are able to find your desired keyboard as well, but you gotta go offline, cause nothing available online anyway, no Browns at least.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 30, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah, finally I had the luck to try out both Reds and Blues, from two of my different friends' keyboards, K70 Red and CM QuickFire Blue (this guy bought it when I suggested the same couple of years ago and that time all the mechanical were available on FK), and I am going with the Reds. Jeez, the Blue sounds really loud when type in full flow, really really loud. As much as I like the tactile and clickity-clack or whatever its called I can't bear that sound. So Red it is for me, too soft, but whatever. Will get the K70 LUX Red, simple one, no RGB.
> 
> I hope you are able to find your desired keyboard as well, but you gotta go offline, cause nothing available online anyway, no Browns at least.



Good luck with the purchase. You know it's other way round for me with the blue keys. I like the loud sound and tactile feel very much. I've already tried with a few shops at Lamington road with no success. So, I've decided to wait for Black Friday and import the product through Amazon USA. I'm sure this keyboard will go on sale then.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 7, 2016)

[MENTION=118788]Geek-With-Lens[/MENTION]

Hey have you bought any board yet? I just saw Logitech's tweet today that they have launched the G610 in India today, and found it on Amazon for a just 8300 or something and those are the Cherry Browns. But the problem is it doesn't come with a wrist rest! Now I am torn between this and the K70! I don't think I could live without a wrist rest, and custom ones might not fit properly either!

Any suggestions on your suggestion seeking topic?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 7, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> [MENTION=118788]Geek-With-Lens[/MENTION]
> 
> Hey have you bought any board yet? I just saw Logitech's tweet today that they have launched the G610 in India today, and found it on Amazon for a just 8300 or something and those are the Cherry Browns. But the problem is it doesn't come with a wrist rest! Now I am torn between this and the K70! I don't think I could live without a wrist rest, and custom ones might not fit properly either!
> 
> Any suggestions on your suggestion seeking topic?



Not yet. I'm waiting for Black Friday to come and then I'll purchase K70 keyboard via Amazon Global. Logitech G610 is a *VERY GOOD* built keyboard and comes with Cherry Keys instead of G-Romero. That's good but these negatives turns me off.

1. No RGB.
2. No Aluminum body as K70. 
3. No Wrist-rest.

I haven't found any good alternative to K70 Lux RGB yet. Man, just look at the side by side comparisons of other keyboards with K70. The aluminum finish blows everything out of water. I'm also subscribed to Slickdeals and will let you know first if any good deal comes up.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 12, 2016)

[MENTION=118788]Geek-With-Lens[/MENTION] 

Ah well just informing you that I have bought the Red K70 LUX yesterday. Using it now, nice. But the keys are typically soft, keystrokes are registered way too easily, something I have to get used to. I hope you get a good deal on something you desire, that's all.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 12, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> [MENTION=118788]Geek-With-Lens[/MENTION]
> 
> Ah well just informing you that I have bought the Red K70 LUX yesterday. Using it now, nice. But the keys are typically soft, keystrokes are registered way too easily, something I have to get used to. I hope you get a good deal on something you desire, that's all.



Congratulations! You'll get used to it. I was having a very hard time with my accuracy when I had first started typing on a mechanical keyboard with cherry blue keys. In time, my accuracy restored to normal but of course with a greater typing speed.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 13, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> @Geek-With-Lens
> 
> Ah well just informing you that I have bought the Red K70 LUX yesterday. Using it now, nice. But the keys are typically soft, keystrokes are registered way too easily, something I have to get used to. I hope you get a good deal on something you desire, that's all.



What about clicking sound....Normal?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 13, 2016)

shreeux said:


> What about clicking sound....Normal?



Clicking sound? You mean the sound of the Red keys? Well they are much much louder than my membrane, G15, I mean if you bottom them out that is, but even if you don't they are not "quiet" by any means, probably the most silent cherry, but not comparable with membranes I think. But the feeling of the keys is simple awesome. It feels like I can't type enough on this  Should use for my office LOL.

PS: My typing speed and typos have taken a huge hit really. From average of ~62 WPM I am now at ~55 WPM or something, and with lot more typos. I know I know, more time will fix it... but yeah...


----------



## shreeux (Nov 13, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> Clicking sound? You mean the sound of the Red keys? Well they are much much louder than my membrane, G15, I mean if you bottom them out that is, but even if you don't they are not "quiet" by any means, probably the most silent cherry, but not comparable with membranes I think. But the feeling of the keys is simple awesome. It feels like I can't type enough on this  Should use for my office LOL.
> 
> PS: My typing speed and typos have taken a huge hit really. From average of ~62 WPM I am now at ~55 WPM or something, and with lot more typos. I know I know, more time will fix it... but yeah...



ok, I am stuck with tvs keyboard past few months not working properly after that dismandle and reassemble to maganaged to work.


which one is silent cherry keyboards... for below 3k

Also start a thread still not find out right keyboard...
[h=2]Need to buy Keyboard[/h]


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 13, 2016)

shreeux said:


> ok, I am stuck with tvs keyboard past few months not working properly after that dismandle and reassemble to maganaged to work.
> 
> 
> which one is silent cherry keyboards... for below 3k
> ...



Is that TVS eGold? If it's under warranty, you can get a free replacement like I did.

You won't find any silent cherry keyboard in that budget. There is a Corsair keyboard with MX Silent keys which goes for 10K.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 13, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Is that TVS eGold? If it's under warranty, you can get a free replacement like I did.
> 
> You won't find any silent cherry keyboard in that budget. There is a Corsair keyboard with MX Silent keys which goes for 10K.



NOt tvs gold ordinary keyboard for 300 rs..bought urgently.


Corsair keyboard Silent keys 10k...is over my budget.


Finally in my list....Circle Adroit X 7C and Asus Cerberus Keyboard both are similar function both are inspired by Cooler Master Devastators.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 13, 2016)

shreeux said:


> NOt tvs gold ordinary keyboard for 300 rs..bought urgently.
> 
> 
> Corsair keyboard Silent keys 10k...is over my budget.
> ...



Definitely, Circle Adroit X 7C is better. Although, I have no idea of the quality of it's keyboard and service support.

Edit: Amazon reviews looks good. I don't see any harm in trying out this keyboard.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 14, 2016)

I will still pick the Cooler Master over that, I have never seen or heard about that brand honestly, so my opinion will be to stay away from them.

The only real mechanical keyboard available for your budget is the TVS Bharat Mechanical one, within ₹3000, it comes with Cherry Blues as far as I know, but at that budget its a still, yes, they will be insanely loud and no backlit either but its like three times less than other keyboards. Unfortunately that's the only option you have in that budget if you wanna go mechanical route. I am not sure but I think you could apply them O rings on the Blues to make it less loud but I am not sure if it could be done on the TVS.

Other than that Logitech Romer switches I heard are good ones, and gives a feel of mechanical ones, but as I have never tried any can't speak for it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 14, 2016)

[MENTION=134188]shreeux[/MENTION]
Get the coolermaster devastator, that circle keyboard looks like a clone, and may not last as much.. you can get refurb CM Devastator for the same price on ebay 
But if you can live without backlit, TVS Bharat is probably a better choice


----------



## shreeux (Nov 14, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> @shreeux
> Get the coolermaster devastator, that circle keyboard looks like a clone, and may not last as much.. you can get refurb CM Devastator for the same price on ebay
> But if you can live without backlit, TVS Bharat is probably a better choice





ithehappy said:


> I will still pick the Cooler Master over that, I have never seen or heard about that brand honestly, so my opinion will be to stay away from them.
> 
> The only real mechanical keyboard available for your budget is the TVS Bharat Mechanical one, within ₹3000, it comes with Cherry Blues as far as I know, but at that budget its a still, yes, they will be insanely loud and no backlit either but its like three times less than other keyboards. Unfortunately that's the only option you have in that budget if you wanna go mechanical route. I am not sure but I think you could apply them O rings on the Blues to make it less loud but I am not sure if it could be done on the TVS.
> 
> Other than that Logitech Romer switches I heard are good ones, and gives a feel of mechanical ones, but as I have never tried any can't speak for it.



Thanks for Quick reply for both of them..!!!


Both are suggest TVS Bharat good...But i dont like clicking noise.


coolermaster devastator not RGB, But come with upfront single color only...


Less noise with Multimedia.


If i extend my budget to 4k any thing come above my criteria?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 14, 2016)

shreeux said:


> If i extend my budget to 4k any thing come above my criteria?



I will recommend this, just for the sake of the three year warranty period, Amazon.in: Buy Logitech G105 Gaming Keyboard (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Logitech Reviews &amp; Rating

Or if you fancy RGB then you could go for the G213, Logitech G213 Prodigy Gaming Keyboard with RGB Lighting & Anti-Ghostin


----------



## shreeux (Nov 15, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> I will recommend this, just for the sake of the three year warranty period, Amazon.in: Buy Logitech G105 Gaming Keyboard (Black) Online at Low Prices in India | Logitech Reviews &amp; Rating
> 
> Or if you fancy RGB then you could go for the G213, Logitech G213 Prodigy Gaming Keyboard with RGB Lighting & Anti-Ghostin



Logitech G213 Prodigy looking good but not available in online...

Logitech website shows 4995/-
Amazon website shows 12910/-:crying_NF:


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 15, 2016)

*www.amazon.com/Logitech-Prodigy-Keyboard-Lighting-920-008083/dp/B01K48R5V4

roughly 4k.
So better call Logitech people and ask them about the warranty in case of importing from US. Do update here too.

  @ithehappy   I have one small doubt, the palm rest is attached to the keyboard, wont it create any discomfort? Suppose the height of palm rest doesnt suit me, in that case I can't even remove it and replcae it with some book or something. 

Or is it really comfortable?


----------



## shreeux (Nov 15, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> *www.amazon.com/Logitech-Prodigy-Keyboard-Lighting-920-008083/dp/B01K48R5V4
> 
> roughly 4k.
> So better call Logitech people and ask them about the warranty in case of importing from US. Do update here too.
> ...



I was just called Logitech Service Centre...They told this model not covered under warranty...:crying_NF:


Logitech Service Centre in Chennai Tamilnadu | Customer Car


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 15, 2016)

And let's continue your topic in your thread


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 15, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> *www.amazon.com/Logitech-Prodigy-Keyboard-Lighting-920-008083/dp/B01K48R5V4
> 
> roughly 4k.
> So better call Logitech people and ask them about the warranty in case of importing from US. Do update here too.
> ...



Palm rest is detachable.


----------



## TheSloth (Nov 15, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Palm rest is detachable.



In this G213, its attached


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 15, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> In this G213, its attached



My bad! I thought you were asking about the keyboard that ithehappy purchased. Coming to your question, I have used Palm rest in a Microsoft keyboard before and didn't noticed any discomfort. You can always adjust the height of the keyboard using it's feet if the Palm rest concerns you.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 16, 2016)

Hmm, I can't say whether that fixed palm rest will create a problem or not, I really can't stand any keyboard without a palm rest, so for me it shouldn't be a problem, but could be for you. But detachable is always better needless to say.

- - - Updated - - -



shreeux said:


> I was just called Logitech Service Centre...They told this model not covered under warranty...:crying_NF:
> 
> 
> Logitech Service Centre in Chennai Tamilnadu | Customer Car



Go with the G105 mate.

PS: Just an update about my K70 LUX. I wish I had gone for Logitech, this is great hardware supposedly, but the software is plain stupid. Its like in Beta stage. I had to change several things in BIOS to have this working!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 16, 2016)

ithehappy said:


> PS: Just an update about my K70 LUX. I wish I had gone for Logitech, this is great hardware supposedly, but the software is plain stupid. Its like in Beta stage. I had to change several things in BIOS to have this working!



Just a note for you. CUE2 is still in beta. Suggest you to use CUE1 if you still face any issue.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 17, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Just a note for you. CUE2 is still in beta. Suggest you to use CUE1 if you still face any issue.



Ah well. Corsair guys said that from version 2.4 and up its actually stable. But its okay. I just have it installed and will rarely run it anyway. I just wish this KB had an option to light specific keys with a hardware button like the K70 Vengence rather going through software.


----------



## gadgetssai (Nov 17, 2016)

sorry..!!! i am also not having this kind of keyboard...  thank you


----------



## zapout (Nov 23, 2016)

@ithehappy 
I'm also looking into corsair k70 lux cherry red.
waiting for weekend to check if any deals on pop ups on amazon global, else will buy it from MD computers/locally.

Would you suggest it as now you are using it?. Budget is 8-9K.


----------

